# استفسار من مهندسين البترول



## modymania (18 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى انا طالب ببكالريوس هندسه البترول جامعه قناه السويس 

هخلص السنه دى ان شاء الله انا بحلم بالسفر لأى دوله عربيه ( الامارات - السعوديه - قطر - الكويت )

انا اتمنى انى اسافر على طول بعد مخلص هل ده ممكن ولا لازم اخد خبره الأول مع العلم انى مستوى الانجليزى بتاعى جيد جدا وكمان الأوفس مستوايا فيه 

كويس جدا اتمنى انى الاقى رد من حضراتكم ضرورى جدا 

لكم تحياتى بارك الله فيكم ولكم 

​


----------



## modymania (18 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى حد يجاوبنى لأن الموضوع ده ضرورى اوى بالنسبه ليا


----------



## modymania (21 أبريل 2012)

هو يا جماعه طلبى صعب اوى كدا ؟


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (21 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم what is the meaning experince ?الخبره فوق كل شيء اكتسب الخبره وبعدين اطلع لاي بلد انا مهندس عندي خبره 6 سنوات وانت براحتك تاخذ بالنصيحه او لا اتمنالك التوفيق اخوك مهندس احمد من العراق


----------



## modymania (2 أغسطس 2012)

احمد الزيرجاوي قال:


> اخي الكريم what is the meaning experince ?الخبره فوق كل شيء اكتسب الخبره وبعدين اطلع لاي بلد انا مهندس عندي خبره 6 سنوات وانت براحتك تاخذ بالنصيحه او لا اتمنالك التوفيق اخوك مهندس احمد من العراق


انا طبعا عايز اخد النصيحه عشان كدا بسأل وشكرا على النصيحه


----------



## Eclipse (3 أغسطس 2012)

اخي العزيز بالضبط زي ما تفضل المهندس احمد ووجه بخصوص الخبره ومدى فاعليتها لان اليوم ما فيه شركه على وجه الارض تاخذ مهندس دون سابق خبره الا اذا تكون شركه وطنيه ممكن تستثمر في ابناء بلدها واذا كنت راغب بالسفر زي ما ذكرت فارجو انك تركز جداً على فهم خطوات العمل بالتفصيل الممل ومش كذا وبس انت لازم تعرف الخيارات للحلول في حال عدمت المتطلبات الأساسيه للشروع بعملك الهندسي واحب أقولك انت في مجال نادر جداً ومطلوب جداً مش بس بالشرق الاوسط حتى بالعالم ونصيحتي لك تركز على هندسة المكامن والتمثيل والمحاكاة وبالتوفيق اخوك مهندس تمثيل المكامن / سلمان


----------



## modymania (3 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سلمان والف شكر لك على المساعده


----------

